# wannabe market trader



## lisa Michelle (Dec 1, 2013)

Hi everybody!
would anyone be able to tell me how I would go about getting a market stall in the torremolinos area and how much they cost? also is there many other markets/boot sales in the area? :help

Lisa x


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

lisa Michelle said:


> Hi everybody!
> would anyone be able to tell me how I would go about getting a market stall in the torremolinos area and how much they cost? also is there many other markets/boot sales in the area? :help
> 
> Lisa x


Your first step I would have thought would be to contact the local council they will be able to tell you what you can and cannot do. I am sure I have read somewhere that licences for "market stalls" are difficult or non existent and then you have to consider the tax/autonomo payments, I suppose it would also depend on what you were selling as to what other rules and regulations there are


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

There are markets all along the coast and inland, Fuengirola, Benalmadena, Malaga......

As cambio says, you will need to be a resident and on the padron. You have to go to theindividual ayuntamientos (town halls) and they'll give you the information of costs, rules etc. You'll need to become self employed/autonomo, which will involve a monthly fee, but that will enable you to access the spanish healthcare

Jo xxx


----------



## lisa Michelle (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks for your replys, they have been helpful.. thought it wouldn't be as easy as just turning up! I wonder if boot sales would be the same procedure??? is it complicated to get residency and do I need to have been there for so long before I can apply for it? any advice is much appreciated


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

lisa Michelle said:


> Thanks for your replys, they have been helpful.. thought it wouldn't be as easy as just turning up! I wonder if boot sales would be the same procedure??? is it complicated to get residency and do I need to have been there for so long before I can apply for it? any advice is much appreciated


some boot sales you can just turn up - others not

it's not so much that you 'apply for residency'

as an EU citizen you are expected to 'register as resident' if you are, or intend to be, here for 3 months/90 days or more

for that, as jojo said, you would have to prove that you have sufficient income to support yourself & that you have healthcare provision

if you're working self-employed then you need to register as _autónomo _& your SS/NI payments would cover you for healthcare


----------

